# New Crop



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

This is a short video on a young Indiana farmer that obviously has alot of common sense.....he hails from haybaler 101's area.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com...71606d2a28f4f81


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

He is just a few miles from me. I don't know him personally, but I know of the family and their operation.


----------

